# Hello



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

wanted to say hello to everybody,ZB and downtown looks like you guys are doin a great job with this site...thanks and i look forward to comparing notes and ideas with you all..thanks again


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Good to have ya, I guess you live close enough to call a neighbor, LOL, You will learn alot, Get alot of diffrent views on haying operations, lots of good people and gives use something todo on these nasty days. THOMAS


----------



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks bc,sounds like your a good neighbor..lol..


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. Good to see a fellow Hoosier on the site. Welcome aboard and hope to you around.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to the sight from your eastern neighbors


----------

